# Sewage Under House: How To Remove Smell



## rajivsab

Hi, the main sewage drain under my house developed a leak and although now fixed I am left with the smell of sewage that I would like to neutralize safely. I spread an household antibacterial solution (Lysol) to take care of the bacteria and it is reasonably dry, although a little damp down there.  My plumber recommended I spread Lime under the house. Are there any powder products I can spread down under the house crawl space to neutralize the odor without harming the occupants? Calcium Oxide but I read a bulletin from NJ saying this is harmful for the lungs.

Many thanks for a speedy response.


----------



## kok328

Might sound a little strange but, try Tidy Cat cat litter.


----------



## rajivsab

Lowe's has a 50 lb bag, Type "S" Hydrated Lime made by Chemstar used for mixing in Concrete I believe. The link is:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=3698-286-1118-60

And then there's the "Garden Lime" variety 5lb bag which is less toxic I believe.

Here's that link:

http://www.espoma.com/content.aspx?type=p&intCategoryID=2&id=8

Which one to use for my purpose? I believe the Chemstar one will need a mask and careful precaution. I do have 2 ground heaters sitting in the crawl space and that stuff may come into the house so maybe the garden variety will be safer for the occupants. What do you think?

many thanks.


----------



## BLZBUB

Do you have pets?  If so, you might want to stay away from the lime.  The safest and most effective odor remover is and has always been sodium bicarbonate...baking soda.  Restaurant suppliers have it in bulk.


----------



## glennjanie

I would recommend using the hydrated lime (use a mask) and give it plenty of ventilation, even fan-forced.
Glenn


----------



## triple D

What would work well is to spread a light dust of lime. Then a new black, thick, plastic over the crawl, end to end, side to side, with a min. 3' overlap anywhere necessary. This is just about a guarantee! Remember this is only one man's opinion, good luck.....


----------

